# First time TNE Use



## cybrsage (May 10, 2015)

Ok, so I took 50mg of TNE (Test No Ester, this one was test in oil) about 1.5 hours before hitting the gym. I did not know what to expect, but mostly I expected it to feel like I do when I take high doses of test-cyp. I was wrong. I snagged a smith machine to do squats in (it was open and nothing else was) and put on my weights, etc. I do a reverse pyramid routine.

So just as I get the weights on and start to move under the bar, it hits me. I can actually FEEL the extra test. I felt amazing! I felt like a mix of The Hulk and Doctor Manhattan (the blue god like guy from The Watchmen). At that exact moment, Down with the Sickness by Disturbed slid into my head via my MP3 player. Some of they lyrics:

 Can you feel that?
 Ah, shit

 It seems what's left of my human side
 Is slowly changing in me
 (Will you give in to me?)

 Looking at my own reflection
 When suddenly it changes
 Violently it changes
 There is no turning back now
 You've woken up the demon in me


I slid under the bar and had the best feeling squat sessions I have ever had. When I was done with them, I hurt, but I loved the way it hurt. For the next 30 mins at the gym, I had this feeling of power.

I can easily see getting hooked on this stuff. At most, I will take it no more than three times a week. I am going to try it before my next Kung Fu lesson (second lesson ever) and see if it lessons my suffering any. The first 25 minutes are line drills - aka, kill the 46 year old man...

The TNE went in smooth, just a little bite to it.


One issue, though, is the next day the injection site was sore.  It slowly wore off throughout the day and it was fully gone the following day.  Just keep it in mind, you would not want to inject into your thigh the day before leg day.


----------



## rAJJIN (May 10, 2015)

I love the stuff. Downfall though is in your last paragraph.... shit hurts and not to mention daily injections sure get old.

For sheer strength though there is nothing like it imo. 
I know people say test is the same but its not, not imo.


----------



## psych (May 10, 2015)

TNE is the king ED shots use a 25G and warm it first.


----------



## Phoenixk2 (May 10, 2015)

psych said:


> TNE is the king ED shots use a 25G and warm it first.



Bump this!


----------



## cybrsage (May 10, 2015)

Yep, I am using a 25g 1in needle.  I did not warm it first, good idea.  The TNE was in oil and the injection only had a VERY small bite to it - nothing much to even talk about.


----------



## psych (May 10, 2015)

Well if that has a bite try suspension muhahahahah!!!


----------



## Sully (May 11, 2015)

I got nothing out of it. Never felt any different, never changed strength or aggression. Made me think a lot of guys love of it is just placebo effect.


----------



## rAJJIN (May 11, 2015)

Lil' Sully said:


> I got nothing out of it. Never felt any different, never changed strength or aggression. Made me think a lot of guys love of it is just placebo effect.



Or you have a shitty supplier


----------



## Sully (May 11, 2015)

Naw, they were solid. The package actually came during the winter, and the oil was solid and there were huge chunks of recrystallised hormone all through it.


----------



## cybrsage (May 11, 2015)

I know I felt a rather large effect and I actually had no idea what to expect, though (as I said) I expected it to be like taking a high dose of Test-Cyp for awhile and reaching saturation with it.  But everyone is different, so I do not discount your experience.

As a note, I am only going to use it every other day, that way I do not oversaturate myself and make that feeling the new normal...the regular feeling would suck at that point instead of being good.


----------



## Cerberus777 (May 11, 2015)

If you haven't found out yet Kung Fu and a pump don't mix.


----------



## ASHOP (May 12, 2015)

TEST SUSP is one of my favorite AAS. It acts fast and results are apparent quickly. The downfall is the frequent injections but IMO its always been worth it.


----------



## Magnus82 (May 12, 2015)

It's the nectar of the BBing God's!


----------



## chaotichealth (May 12, 2015)

Love it.  I still have my first vile of it.  I use it for leg and chest days.  I'm taking 1 ml 100mg and omg j wish I could feel that way 24 7.  I want to test the water base to see the difference


----------



## Magnus82 (May 12, 2015)

chaotichealth said:


> Love it.  I still have my first vile of it.  I use it for leg and chest days.  I'm taking 1 ml 100mg and omg j wish I could feel that way 24 7.  I want to test the water base to see the difference



Water is very fast and hits like a hammer


----------



## psych (May 12, 2015)

Lil' Sully said:


> I got nothing out of it. Never felt any different, never changed strength or aggression. Made me think a lot of guys love of it is just placebo effect.



It crashed? or did you get suspension in water?


----------



## Sully (May 12, 2015)

TNE in oil. It fell out of solution when the temp got low enough to cause the coconut oil to solidify. There was a ton of crystallized hormone in there. When I put it on the candle warmer plate and heated it back up, it went right back into solution and held there, no problem.

It was from Lighting Fast, quite a while before they got shut down. So far as I know, no one ever had an issue with the quality of any of their products.


----------



## Cerberus777 (May 12, 2015)

Coconut oil slows down absorption.  I wouldn't want TNE in it.


----------



## cybrsage (May 12, 2015)

Cerberus777 said:


> If you haven't found out yet Kung Fu and a pump don't mix.



I am still very new to it, so yesterday was my second class ever.  I did have a bit too much strength behind my punches and kicks, which I did not expect after having done 25 minutes of line drills first, so I had to back off a bit.

It DID impress the hot, dark haired woman I was partnered with, though.  She knew how worn out I was after all those line drills.  She offered to trade some of her flexibility for some of my strength.  I am not sure, but that kinda sounded like she was hitting on me.  

Of course, I am also taking Proviron to help with the test to E2 conversion...and Proviron is known to increase libido (it is for me)...

I can see the danger of taking TNE before Kung Fu - but for me, it is helping me survive it for now. heh


----------



## Sully (May 12, 2015)

Cerberus777 said:


> Coconut oil slows down absorption.  I wouldn't want TNE in it.



Never heard this before. Are there any studies that prove this to be true?


----------



## Cerberus777 (May 13, 2015)

Lil' Sully said:


> Never heard this before. Are there any studies that prove this to be true?



I'll see if I can find some, but it's not used in medicine coconut oil takes longer to be absorbed from the depot.  I tried tren A and it seems to hit me much later in Coconut oil vs GSO


----------



## Cerberus777 (May 13, 2015)

cybrsage said:


> I am still very new to it, so yesterday was my second class ever.  I did have a bit too much strength behind my punches and kicks, which I did not expect after having done 25 minutes of line drills first, so I had to back off a bit.
> 
> It DID impress the hot, dark haired woman I was partnered with, though.  She knew how worn out I was after all those line drills.  She offered to trade some of her flexibility for some of my strength.  I am not sure, but that kinda sounded like she was hitting on me.
> 
> ...



It depends on how much you are on, big pump don't lend to good punches and kicks....most classes I have been in,  turn into a dating seen lol.  Rough sex is the norm 

If you're not sure, she'll ask you out...Kung Fu makes chic pretty forward.


----------



## Magnus82 (May 13, 2015)

Although tne is mainly used for pumps and immediate strength/aggression,  its most effective role is often overlooked.  It wards off very catabolic hormones,  mainly glococorticoids. They are normally raised during very intense training, and when your dealing with fractions of inches,  every little bit helps.


----------



## BigBob (May 13, 2015)

If you want to know if your tne or suspension is real. do 2cc at once and you'll know very soon. Im using a sponsors suspension for daily morning test pulse and have been liking the results. BUT if I missed a day or two i would notice my balls aching. now that I am using tne I can go a little longer than 2 days before the ache sets in. So I know that the TNE is absorbed slower for me.


----------



## The Grim Repper (May 13, 2015)

One thing to remember about this potent little monster of a compound is that its quick action also means a potentially quick spike in e2.  So, be aware of that.


----------



## cybrsage (May 13, 2015)

I am going to try 100mg soon - twice what I have been using.  I am also now using Proviron to help offset the E2 spike some, as well as increasing my AI dose.  Problem is the AI is not nearly as fast acting as the TNE.  I have Ralox on hand, just in case.


----------



## chaotichealth (May 14, 2015)

I been using it at 100 mg but I only it 1 - 2 a week.  Not sure if I will re up when I'm out.  I wanted to give it a try and now I have.


----------



## Ogre (May 14, 2015)

Does this mean estro sides are increased with tne?


----------



## Magnus82 (May 14, 2015)

Ogre said:


> Does this mean estro sides are increased with tne?



Exacty


----------



## cybrsage (May 14, 2015)

chaotichealth said:


> Love it.  I still have my first vile of it.  I use it for leg and chest days.  I'm taking 1 ml 100mg and omg j wish I could feel that way 24 7.  I want to test the water base to see the difference



I heard water based has wicked pip, though.


----------



## cybrsage (May 14, 2015)

Ogre said:


> Does this mean estro sides are increased with tne?



E2 rises fastest when there is a sudden change in test level.  TNE cause a HUGE sudden change in test level, so E2 suddenly jumps as well.

I am running Proviron daily to help prevent this, since proviron has a much higher affinity for the aromatase enzyme than test does, thereby limiting the amount available to turn test into E2.  I run 50mg a day when not taking the TNE (25mg twice a day) and 100mg a day when taking the TNE (50mg twice a day).  It also greatly helps with my libido...maybe a bit too much.


----------



## Ricky_blobby (May 14, 2015)

Is TNE the same as test suspension?


----------



## The Grim Repper (May 14, 2015)

Ricky_blobby said:


> Is TNE the same as test suspension?


 Yes and no.  Tne (test no ester) is typically oil based and is a solution.  Suspension is usually in water, and as a"suspension", the compound typically needs a shake before using as the crystals fall "out of suspension".


----------



## psych (May 15, 2015)

cybrsage said:


> I can see the danger of taking TNE before Kung Fu - but for me, it is helping me survive it for now. heh



It could be dangerous before kung fu for sure.

And yes you will spike estro and gain water, an susp has pip from the crystals. But that's the best part, you can lift heavier and be more aggressive!!! DON'T BE A PUSSY


----------



## cybrsage (May 15, 2015)

I tried 100mg for leg day yesterday.  While the effect was not twice as powerful as 50mg, it was noticeably stronger.  I raised all my weight numbers!  Of course, my legs are still cursing me today, but I had a great time working out last night.

I need to buy more so I do not run out.


----------



## JasonG (May 18, 2015)

Do you guys use tne in conjunction with additional test such a cyp or prop or do you use it exclusively for a time?


----------



## BigBob (May 19, 2015)

JasonG said:


> Do you guys use tne in conjunction with additional test such a cyp or prop or do you use it exclusively for a time?



I use it exclusively now. I don't mind pinning daily. But I have used it on training days when on sustanon.


----------



## cybrsage (May 20, 2015)

JasonG said:


> Do you guys use tne in conjunction with additional test such a cyp or prop or do you use it exclusively for a time?



I was told most people use it with Test-Prop.  I am on TRT, so I just keep using my Test-Cyp as normal.

TNE is suppressive, so you have to be careful about that.


----------



## cybrsage (May 29, 2015)

Still rocking the TNE and LOVING it!!


----------



## psych (May 29, 2015)

If I could take tne or susp this way ED I would!


----------



## cybrsage (May 29, 2015)

I bet that is what he actually uses!  TNE!!


----------



## dougisbig (Nov 2, 2015)

Thought I'd bump this thread instead of starting a new one.  For those of you that have used suspension and or NE in oil products pre workout, has anyone used tren suspension or Tren-NE.   If so, what dosages and timing has worked best for you.   Curious to hear if you like it more/less than test suspension or TNE.  Thinking of picking some up in the near future.

Thanks in advance,

D


----------



## cybrsage (Nov 5, 2015)

Giving you a bump...

I have not used anything like that.


----------



## chaotichealth (Nov 5, 2015)

I loved it.  When I was taking it I would take 50mg most days and 100 mg on leg and chest days.  I would even bump some here and there if I thought the wife was gonna give me some.  Wasted some that way.  Live and learn I guess.


----------



## dougisbig (Nov 5, 2015)

chaotichealth said:


> I loved it.  When I was taking it I would take 50mg most days and 100 mg on leg and chest days.  I would even bump some here and there if I thought the wife was gonna give me some.  Wasted some that way.  Live and learn I guess.



Thanks for your feedback.  How were the side effects for you(insomnia, night sweats, etc)?  I'm thinking that if used pre-wo only and limited to 3-4 days/week, the negative side effects should be lower.


----------



## chaotichealth (Nov 5, 2015)

I never noticed anything.  The only thing I have sides with is tren and that's sleepless nights.  I donate double red blood cells to keep my bp in check.


----------



## zoey101fan (Nov 5, 2015)

I think I got 100g's of that stuff lying around.  Might cook it up after reading this thread!  :headbang:


----------



## dougisbig (Nov 6, 2015)

zoey101fan said:


> I think I got 100g's of that stuff lying around.  Might cook it up after reading this thread!  :headbang:



Excellent.  Certainly curious to hear how you like it if you do in fact brew it up...


----------



## Concreteguy (Nov 7, 2015)

We have injectable Anadrol that you should hit up before going to the gym.

3....2......1.........Lift off! I can feel that shit going down my arm. 

  CG


----------

